# Kentucky Derby



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

The race has been postponed until September:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_Kentucky_Derby


----------



## Pecos (Apr 21, 2020)

The Derby is one of the few sporting events that I actually watch, and I do enjoy it. 
A couple of times we made mint julips to go with it. The race was always over before the drink.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 21, 2020)

Many happy memories of watching the Derby on tv.  Never been in person, and at my age, no likely to ever make it.  Same with Indy 500 car race.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 21, 2020)

The hats, it's all about the hats.


----------

